# [SOLVED] IPX and Windows XP?



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all,
I was trying to play Descent multiplayer, and it says an active IPX driver was not found. I installed IPX from the network connections page, and it now shows up. However, I still get the same message in the game. So even though I may now have an IPX connection, I don't have the driver. According to this, IPX should work in XP, but for me, the problem is getting the driver for it. Is there anyway or anywhere I can get an IPX driver for XP, that won't override anything such as TCP/IP?
Thanks, Jason


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: IPX and Windows XP?*

IPX/SPX works fine in XP, i have seen many networks with bindry novel servers (without the novel client)

Is it perhaps not bound to the adapter? Checkbox missing in network properties.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: IPX and Windows XP?*

It is listed in the properties for the adapter, both the NW NetBios and IPX/SPX NetBios Compatible protocol.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: IPX and Windows XP?*

bumped


----------



## jonshepherd (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: IPX and Windows XP?*

Is there a Descent forum / archive anywhere online? There are many guides and patches that help you get these old games working on new machines with multiplayer support


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: IPX and Windows XP?*

There is a Descent forum. I guess I can signup there and see if they know what's wrong. The Descent manual I have says to play on a LAN PC, to be loading the special IPX.COM driver. I have the NWLink2 IPX driver, but I guess maybe I really need that IPX.COM driver, which I can't find where to get.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: IPX and Windows XP?*

That sounds like it's probably the issue, but I have no idea where you find it either. :smile:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: IPX and Windows XP?*

Thanks everyone, I was able to solve it. For the solution, go here. I started that thread after this because I thought I needed a specific driver.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Interesting... I'll remember this if it ever comes up. :smile:


----------

